# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 10 )



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2017)

*What is the best looking box you ever made? 
*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course short Texans, the  and all sawdust makers are welcome to post an answer.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2017)

I knew that one like that was coming.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2017)

I see Colin is outside his thinking box again...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

I haven't made very many boxes, I still have a box that I made In junior high school wood shop. I was so proud of it way back then. It is packed away in a box somewhere. I keep it as a reminder of my wood working journey and how far I have come. I used hidden splined miters in it, very difficult for a kid that is just learning, that impressed the teacher, lol. It is very crude as I look at it today. I think I should find it and put it on my dresser next to the magnificent box I got from the  I have made some square boxes that I don't have anymore but I don't have any pics of them. Do round ones count?

First lidded box I ever did, wood is Catalpa with a wop finish, about 10" diameter. I never liked the lid knob.



This was the first segmented turning I ever did, all scrap wood, just to learn how to do it. first finial etc. It was a good learning curve.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Very hard to decide favorite- have a few that come to mind- probably that stupid red oak one though- it's brother resides in The Jaynes residence. Very hard to choose a favorite..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 5, 2017)

One big box and one little box :-)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 123355 View attachment 123354 One big box and one little box :-)



Very Nice Beads of courage box. Yes I have some very big boxes I could post- Looks like EIFS or stucco exterior- That is what I did for a living for yrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 5, 2017)

this response is totally inappropriate, caution

and out of politeness no pictures attached


your question is so vague. my best answer is " i paid for my wife's waxing appointment"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kweinert (Mar 5, 2017)

Thinking back I can't think that I've ever really made a box. I have a nice prototype of one I want to build that uses some of the figured maple thins from @Mike1950 but so far it's only in prototype.

Guess I have something to add to my list of things to do now :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 5, 2017)

Made thus many years ago. There are many flaws. The curly maple inset started as a customer's firewood. I didn't dry it enough so it split. The corners have filler. Despite this I love this box and still use it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2017)

With a little help from @Mike1950 I made this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 123438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn missispiansssss are full of it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Very hard to decide favorite-



Those are fantastic Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 5, 2017)

This is the one I made I'm most proud of with a little help from the sippian...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is the one I made I'm most proud of with a little help from the sippian...
> 
> View attachment 123440


But the kansasiippians are worse

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Boy....it's gettin deep in here.....

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Boy....it's gettin deep in here.....


I got a shovel but i do not think it is big enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> this response is totally inappropriate, caution
> 
> and out of politeness no pictures attached
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I got a shovel but i do not think it is big enough


IDK is it hooked to a crane?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn missispiansssss are full of it


I'm full of boxes. Don't hate on my work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2017)

need one more box here- forgot this one- it was a pain almost to far gone for a flaworker. sucked finish like a sponge. But the color- wow- big leaf maple burl at it's finest. DIL confiscated this one. built a lot of this style- this was the hardest to complete

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2017)

This has always been one of my favorites, Reclaimed 100+ year old Butternut with a Walnut lid and a piece of Wormy Butternut for the handle, Splined corners.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 6, 2017)

Made these for my kids years ago

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 6, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Made these for my kids years ago
> 
> View attachment 123498 View attachment 123499


Very Nice Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 6, 2017)

@Mike1950 I see an advantage to my box loaded with flaws now. Nobody is trying to claim my work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> @Mike1950 I see an advantage to my box loaded with flaws now. Nobody is trying to claim my work.




Hey I like that box
Nice design- They can't help it- all The rain in Miss. and the salt air In Hawaii- permanent damage....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

I've made a lot of boxes, but not many worth bragging about...The first is a Jewelry box, about 16" tall, Mahogany, and DIW in the side panels and pulls. Second is a box I made for an AIr Force dude, walnut and some of Mike's maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I've made a lot of boxes, but not many worth bragging about...The first is a Jewelry box, about 16" tall, Mahogany, and DIW in the side panels and pulls. Second is a box I made for an AIr Force dude, walnut and some of Mike's maple.
> View attachment 123535 View attachment 123536 View attachment 123537 View attachment 123538
> 
> View attachment 123534


That jewelry box is sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is the one I made I'm most proud of with a little help from the sippian...
> 
> View attachment 123440


Great minds think alike

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Boy....it's gettin deep in here.....




Need to rename this post "Question Of The Weak".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 7, 2017)

Alexandria palm base, Amboyna burl lid, Carpenteria palm finial.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Mar 7, 2017)

Boxes are probably my favorite woodworking projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2017)

Those are very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks @Mike1950. I love how you contoured the sides on some of yours. Need to give that a try.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Thanks @Mike1950. I love how you contoured the sides on some of yours. Need to give that a try.


Thanks- It is much easier then you would think. I did a build thread in the classroom on these.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Thanks @Mike1950. I love how you contoured the sides on some of yours. Need to give that a try.





Mike1950 said:


> Thanks- It is much easier then you would think. I did a build thread in the classroom on these.



https://woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> https://woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/


Thanks marc, that was so long ago.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice boxes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

